# Self-Closure Hardware



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 26, 2012)

Fire doors are missing self-closures anything special required to have new ones installed? Have difficulty reading NFPA 80 what's allowed.

Thanks all for your help.

Francis


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 26, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Fire doors are missing self-closures anything special required to have new ones installed? Have difficulty reading NFPA 80 what's allowed.Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Francis


What kind of door, man door, rolling steel, etc.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 26, 2012)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> What kind of door, man door, rolling steel, etc.


Side hinge door in an office building.

Francis


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe read through this from lorie:

http://www.vonduprin.com/fireandlifesafety/Fire_and_Life_Safety_Code.pdf

What is your specific question??  Does it have to be listed or what???


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, does it need to be listed, labeled, approved from the door manfacturer or can any self-closing device from a hardware store be installed?

I did search ihatehardware.com before posting, expected a quick answer here.

Francis


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2012)

80 does not say much

6.1.4.2 Self-Closing Doors.

6.1.4.2.1    Self-closing doors shall swing easily and freely and shall be equipped with a closing device to cause the door to close and latch each time it is opened.

6.1.4.2.2    The closing mechanism shall not have a hold-open feature.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 27, 2012)

NFPA will tell you how to install and maintain the door, see below. The building code will tell you when the door is required, the hour fire rating, etc. See below 5.2.3.2 if the stuff is missing.

From NFPA 80, 2010 Ed.

5.2.3 Functional Testing.

5.2.3.1 Functional testing of fire door and window assemblies shall be performed by individuals with knowledge and understanding of the operating components of the type of door being subject to testing.

5.2.3.2 Before testing, a visual inspection shall be performed to identify any damaged or *missing parts that can create a hazard during testing or affect operation or resetting.*

5.2.4 Swinging Doors with Builders Hardware or Fire Door

Hardware.

5.2.4.1 Fire door assemblies shall be visually inspected from

both sides to assess the overall condition of door assembly.

5.2.4.2 As a minimum, the following items shall be verified:

(1) No open holes or breaks exist in surfaces of either the

door or frame.

(2) Glazing, vision light frames, and glazing beads are intact

and securely fastened in place, if so equipped.

(3) The door, frame, hinges, hardware, and noncombustible

threshold are secured, aligned, and in working order

with no visible signs of damage.

(4) No parts are missing or broken.

(5) Door clearances do not exceed clearances listed in 4.8.4

and 6.3.1.7.

*(6) The self-closing device is operational; that is, the active*

*door completely closes when operated from the full*

*open position.*

(7) If a coordinator is installed, the inactive leaf closes before

the active leaf.

(8) Latching hardware operates and secures the door when

it is in the closed position.

(9) Auxiliary hardware items that interfere or prohibit operation

are not installed on the door or frame.

(10) No field modifications to the door assembly have been

performed that void the label.

(11) Gasketing and edge seals, where required, are inspected

to verify their presence and integrity.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 27, 2012)

Insurance Engineer said:
			
		

> NFPA will tell you how to install and maintain the door, see below. The building code will tell you when the door is required, the hour fire rating, etc.


Thanks for that refresher, something I need to remember.

Do you agree that closures available as _Builders Hardware _can be installed as a replacement on fire door assemblies and meet the requirements of NFPA 252 or UL 10C or UL 10B?

*715.4 Fire door and shutter assemblies. *Approved _fire door_

and fire shutter assemblies *shall be constructed of any material*

*or assembly of component materials that conforms to the test*

*requirements of Section 715.4.1, 715.4.2 or 715.4.3* and the _fire_

_protection rating _indicated in Table 715.4. _Fire door _frames

with transom lights, sidelights or both shall be permitted in

accordance with Section 715.4.5. _Fire door _assemblies and

shutters shall be installed in accordance with the provisions of

this section and NFPA 80.

*FIRE DOOR ASSEMBLY. *Any combination of a _fire door_,

frame, hardware and other accessories that together provide a

specific degree of fire protection to the opening.

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 27, 2012)

Bump!

Guess the answer is yes; *9.4 Closing devices*

A properly sized closing device is the last of the

“basic” fire door hardware requirements. A fire door

must be in a closed and latched position to serve

as a protective barrier in the event of a fire. For this

reason, either spring hinges or a listed door closer

is required. When the door is closed, the closer has

served its role as a protective device.

*Note: *Per NFPA 80, the authority having jurisdiction

may allow the closer to be omitted from

the inactive leaf of a pair of doors for equipment

rooms to allow the movement of equipment.

*Self-Closing.* Again, code language indicating that whenever opened, a door returns to the closed position. Accomplished with any labeled or listed closing device or spring hinge.

http://www.buildershardware.com/glossary_doorclosers.html


----------



## north star (Jan 27, 2012)

*=*

Francis,



Is your fire rated door in a corridor, ...is it Smoke & Fire rated?

*=*


----------



## permitguy (Jan 27, 2012)

The first thing I look at is whether the rated door is actually required to be rated.  If so, I concern myself more with the fact that it latches closed and don't particularly care about the listing of the closer.  Just getting them to close and latch is enough of a fight as it is!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 27, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *=*Francis,
> 
> Is your fire rated door in a corridor, ...is it Smoke & Fire rated?
> 
> *=*


All the doors in a corridor; R-2, mixed use B use on lower level. Now its been decided they are doing a field modification with replacing the doors and require to have the assemblies tested and labeled by a lab.

Francis


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 27, 2012)

permitguy said:
			
		

> The first thing I look at is whether the rated door is actually required to be rated. If so, I concern myself more with the fact that it latches closed and don't particularly care about the listing of the closer. Just getting them to close and latch is enough of a fight as it is!


Absolutely!


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2012)

Where is lorie g when you need her


----------



## LGreene (Jan 27, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Where is lorie g when you need her


You know where I was - flying home from Texas!  OK - I'm here now (boy are my arms tired).  The codes don't get too specific about which closers to use...even spring hinges are typically allowed although I don't recommend them because they won't close the door long-term and won't control the door from Day 1.  If the door is fire rated, the closer should be UL listed.  The door and frame should also be reinforced appropriately, or thru-bolts should be used.  I wouldn't go to the hardware store for the closer - I would go to a locksmith or hardware supplier.  You won't need a super heavy-duty closer for that application...maybe something like an LCN 1461.  You can even buy them online:  http://www.seclock.com/products/product.asp?i=1461-REG+W%2FPA+AL.  Another option which is slightly less expensive because it's aluminum instead of cast iron is the Falcon (formerly Doromatic) SC61.  There are many others within a wide range of price and quality.

Let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks

""""You know where I was - flying home from Texas! OK - I'm here now (boy are my arms tired). """"

On stage this weekend three door minimum


----------



## north star (Jan 27, 2012)

*# #*

Francis,

Do your doors have the Smoke rated gaskets installed on them [ Section 715.4.5.3,

`06 IBC ]?......Door closers may require a more substantial lb. / force closing

ability.

LGreene:





> "You know where I was - flying home from Texas! OK - I'm here now (boy are my arms tired)."


That's purdy funny!  



*% %*


----------



## itsasurewin (Jan 27, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Fire doors are missing self-closures anything special required to have new ones installed? Have difficulty reading NFPA 80 what's allowed.Thanks all for your help.
> 
> Francis


If the door is in deed a fire door and it's missing it's self-closing device then you have to replace the self-closing device with a *listed* self-closing device to maitain the integrity of the fire separation.


----------

